# buyin a muzzleloader finally! help please!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I got some cabelas gift cards for my bday and want to get a smoke pole, cabelas right now has a 50 cal CVA optima stainless steel and camo for 250 bucks and they also have a 50 cal T/C triumph blued/black for 320 bucks. just curious on opinions on both? I don't know much about muzzleloaders, so any help would be appreciated. the sale goes till april 10. or any other muzzleloader preferences? thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

cant go wrong with the T/C!! they make an awesome gun, but these days everyone seems to make a quality product. i'd go with the T/C, but thats just me.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

For most of my young adult life my budget just couldn't do a T/C. I for a long time wanted an encore but diapers and school lunch and such made it so I had to settle for CVA or traditions. My first was a cva sidelock carbine. Wood and brass old school like. It shot really good and I ejoyed it but over the years it developed a dangerous hair trigger, like dont breath on it! the next one was a Traditions panther. Short sidelock but had a composite stock. I still have it and it is a great little gun. I got it for 90 bucks from cabelas. A couple years later I wanted an inline with more powder capacity so I got another CVA. An eclipse mag and it has been a good gun. Its accurate and does everything intended. Not to take from other brands but just to add to the discussion I would not hesitate to get another CVA.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I echo the votes for T/C in general. I have an Omega and love it. I had researched a lot and asked a lot of guys and ended up with teh Omega. I am not familiar of the differences of the Triumph. Good luck!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I was in the same boat a year ago. I could not decide between the T/C Triumph or the CVA Accura. T/C and CVA both make good guns. What pushed me toward the CVA Accura was when I handled both guns. I wanted to shoot open sights and the T/C Triumph is more designed to shoot with a scope so it was hard to use with open sights. The CVA just seemd to feel better to me so i went with it. So far i have no complaints about it.

Mark


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

well i own an optima and see no reason to EVER buy a diffrent one, i have owend five muzzys and this is the best one i have shot. the stainles barrel looks new and the easy cleaning is great you cant go wrong with this gun.


----------



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

*Personally,*

I like the CVA Optima. For the price its dependable, accurate, and good lookin!


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

I have an Omega and my boy has a Traditions. My Omega is a little lighter and balances a bit better but they both shoot wonderfully. I really think if was looking for a muzzy, it would fall to feel in the hands, and the new quick lock breech plugs for pure convenience. I think you would have a harder time finding a crappy muzzleloader from those two companies.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have an Austin Halleck I'll sell you for 250. It's the Superior Grade with the Birds-eye maple stock and synthetic stock.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Austin Halleck sold...sorry


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks for all the info/input. I ended up going with the CVA optima. after all the gift cards I had, it was only 70 bucks for me. its a clean little gun and can't wait to shoot it.


----------

